# I used to post as eryka ...



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

But my information may have been compromised - spent 3 days closing accounts and changing ids, etc. If you get an email from "me" in my former incarnation, asking you to wire money to bail me out of jail in Nigeria, or let me wire a million dollars into your account if you email me the account number, or any of a ridiculous number of other scams, uh, don't bite, okay?  

Meanwhile, we're happily into our 9th year as fulltime liveaboards; spending this spring/summer in the Chesapeake and planning to be headed down the ICW to Florida for the winter. 

-- Jaye Eryka (and Dan)


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh my.. I understand the agony of changing things over. Welcome back!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey wingN re-welcome to SN dude (heh-heh). I'm just impressed that you busted in Nigeria. Must have been a hell of a night.


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

Hmm, how do we know thats the "real" Eryka? This could be a scam.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Welcome back!  Hopefully no ramifications of the change.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

@Denise and cb32863 - Thanx! So far at least, looks like I got everything changed/cancelled before they had a chance to act on the info.

@mdbee - Well, if you get wise advice and sage sailing suggestions from someone who *obviously* is awesome, its me. If the suggestions are stupid ... hmmm, must be the scammer.

@Smack - Well, the evening started innocently enough, but then went downhill. Surely, my friend, you could help bail me out? If not the whole $10,000, maybe a contribution? I only need ten people who believe in me, with $1000 apiece, to get me out of here...

<*grins*> to everyone; its nice to be back. And nice to see sailing season is just around the corner!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

When I first saw the title, I was concerned it was going the Chastity Bono direction:

"I used to post as Eryka. Now I post as Eric."










Whew.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

How do you think you got compromised? Anything that may help someone else?


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

LandLocked66c said:


> How do you think you got compromised?


 Probably a bottle of tequila and a video camera. At least, that's how it always happens to me.


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

To the sailor formerly known as Eryka...thank goodness you chose a pronounceable name and not some freakin' symbol. WingNWing is a good name and I'll always think Eryka whenever I see it. I too sail the Chesapeake and hope someday to meet you. 

Sorry for your internet troubles...MGM


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

@Smack - ya never know. Now that you mention it, Jaye is a rather gender-neutral name. 

@Landlocked - not really something for you to be able to take lessons learned from. Like most boat-related disasters, this was a cascade of events that built on each other. Started when the cooling fan on my laptop went out; which caused a catastrophic hard drive crash; which necessitated moving to a new computer. Somewhere in the chaos the backpack that contained my password list and checkbook went on a little adventure of its own, that lasted 4 days till we were reunited. My password list is in code, but nevertheless safety suggested someone had plenty of time if they wanted to. Anyway, all is fine now. 

@bljones - yeah, that would do it 

@mgm - I hope so too - check the Ches. Bay subforum; there's going to be a couple of gatherings, a photo shoot at Thomas Point and a raftup/BBQ at Maryland Yacht Club, I think. Maybe we'll meet at one of those.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey there...I haven't been around much here myself. Love the new name, we'll see you at the rendezvous I think.


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

OH . . . Okay. I guess you won't be needing my bank account number so you can get a small fortune out of Somalia. I still want my cut though!


----------

